# jstl variable setzen?



## hamid (15. Aug 2010)

hi leute.

in meine jsp datei übergebe ich im <a href.. die  id  des bildes mit ...

so:

<a href="weiter.do?id=${topidee.id}" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">Weiterlesen</a>


in meine weiter.jsp möchte ich auf diese id zugreifen um das bild wieder anzuzeigen. ich weiss aber nicht genau wie ich das machen soll.

ich weiss das ich mit <c:set variablen setzen kann...

kann mir da vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich auf die ids zugreifen kann die ich im hyperlink mitgebe?

danke


----------



## XHelp (15. Aug 2010)

Stichwort ist "GET". Schau einfach nach, wie du an die Formulardaten kommst, die mit GET übertragen wurden sind.


----------



## hamid (16. Aug 2010)

hi.

danke für eine antwort aber das ist doch nicht ganz was ich suche...

meine problem ist folgendes. ich gebe über eine jstl schleife ein paar werte aus wie : name, datum , foto usw...

diese werte möchte ich in einem anderen fenster einzeln wieder abfangen und wieder anzeigen. ich weiss nicht genau wie das geht.

ich kann schlecht alle werte an meine URL dran hängen und dann über GET wieder abfangen im anderen fenster...ist unschön

hier der code :


```
<c:forEach var="topidee" items="${topIdeen}" varStatus="varStatus">
	    <div class="rightbar_topidee">
	      <p class="rightbar_topidee_header">
	        <span class="rightbar_topidee_header_left">
	         <font color="#334499"> LOS Idee</font> <c:out value="${varStatus.count}" />
	        </span>
	        <span class="rightbar_topidee_header_right">
	          <b>FRA WA13</b>
	        </span>
	      </p>
	      <p class="rightbar_topidee_content">
	      <br>
	      <b><font color="#334499">Datum:</font></b>
	      <c:out value="${topidee.datum}"/>
	        <br><br>
	        <b><font color="#334499">Idee:</font></b> 
	        <c:out value="${fn:substring(topidee.idee,1,40)}"  /> ...<br></br><br></br>
	      	<b><font color="#334499">Foto:</font> </b><img src="image?id=${topidee.id}" width="70" height="60"/><br></br>
	      	<br></br>
	        <a href="weiter.do" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false"><b><font color="#334499"><blink>Weiterlesen</blink></font></b></a>
	      
	      
	      </p>
	    </div>
    </c:forEach>
  </div>
```


----------



## XHelp (16. Aug 2010)

Naja, "alle" Daten solltest du ja nicht brauchen. Sofern deine Datenbankstruktur sinnvoll ist, brauchst du ja nur die "id".
Und warum ist es denn unschön? Du kannst nun mal entweder mit GET oder mit POST Daten übermitteln.


----------



## hamid (16. Aug 2010)

wie kann an eine URL mehrere daten übergeben ?

bisher hab ich nur eine parameter übergebe . so :


 <a href="weiter.do?id=${topidee.id}" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">


----------



## XHelp (16. Aug 2010)

Kannst ja bei google irgendwas eintragen und in die Adressleiste gucken:

```
weiter.do?id=12345&bla=test&name1=wert1&name2=wert2
```


----------



## hamid (16. Aug 2010)

dann sehe ich meinen fehler nicht ! ich über die parameter so :

<a href="weiter.do?id=${topidee.id}&datum=${topidee.datum}" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">

und will auf meine andere jsp seite auf datum so zugreifen:

<cut value="datum?id=<%= request.getParameter("datum")%>" />


ich seh kein syntaxfehler


----------



## XHelp (16. Aug 2010)

Wird denn ein Fester geöffnet, ist der Link auch richtig?


----------



## hamid (16. Aug 2010)

ja link ist korrekt. fenster geht auch auf 

dann folgender fehler in eclipse :

ERROR 08-16 13:24:04 Servlet.service() for servlet planung_steuerung threw exception  (StandardWrapperValve.java:253) 
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /WEB-INF/jsp/planung_steuerung/los/weiter.jsp(18,54) equal symbol expected


----------



## XHelp (16. Aug 2010)

Was steht denn in Zeile 253?


----------

